# Best Tar Remover?



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello

What is the best tar remover on alloy wheels you guys use?

I havent got anything, and just washed the car and noticed a lot of tar behind the front of the alloy, could do to take it off and treat them.

open to any suggestions

Paul

:car:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

claying usually removes tar, but not all of it. valet pro tar remover is pretty good, as is autoglym tar remover


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i would say valet pro tar remover or tardis


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Autosmart Tardis.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Autosmart Tardis.


Agree, it's nasty stuff but nothing comes close


----------



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> claying usually removes tar, but not all of it. valet pro tar remover is pretty good, as is autoglym tar remover


Thanks Kev - you seem to be answering all my questions tonight!! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

like to help out where i can :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's the easiest of all detailing questions to answer. AutoSmart Tardis, without a doubt:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Sterling wipe out is the best Ive tried


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

another vote for Autosmart tardis...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I was thinking the very same thing! Fed up with buying the ag one as it doesn't last 5 seconds! 

Going to get my hands on tardis now...


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

tardis gets my vote


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

autosmarts tardis and its only about £15 a 5ltr.and your from manchester so theres loads of reps around you


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I rate AG Intensive Tar Remove very highly. 

However, Tardis is equally as good and at the price you get a lot more for the money! :thumb:


----------



## Ade25 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you have some WD40 spray some on a cloth and rub on the tar spots it soon comes off.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the useful information.

All the best for the new year


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

I use panel wipe


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

White Spirit


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

If you dont want a big tub like Tardis then AG Tar Remover is great with a spray head fitted :thumb:


----------



## GeeTeeEye (Oct 29, 2009)

Is the Autosmart tardis fine for paintwork ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

GeeTeeEye said:


> Is the Autosmart tardis fine for paintwork ?


yep


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

AS Tardis is fine for paint, spray leave minute (you will see it doing its stuff), wipe. *MAKE SURE YOU REMOVE IT ALL!!!*, I normally rinse afterwards to make sure it has all gone


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Vyker said:


> White Spirit


another vote for white spirit.


----------



## GeeTeeEye (Oct 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> yep





packard said:


> AS Tardis is fine for paint, spray leave minute (you will see it doing its stuff), wipe. *MAKE SURE YOU REMOVE IT ALL!!!*, I normally rinse afterwards to make sure it has all gone


Thanks chaps. :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

Can you get Tardis in less than 5 litres (although could probably split with some mates).....
Do you dilute it or I presume use neat?
Just apply through a normal sprayer? Presumably chemical proof sprayer as I'd imagine tar remover is pretty nasty stuff!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chemical resistant would be a good idea Clive. not sure if it's sold in smaller quantities than 5 litres though, and use it neat


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Gliptone, Emerald Clean, sooper dooper degreaser, cleaner. Mark stocks it at more than polish


----------



## GeeTeeEye (Oct 29, 2009)

I assume the Tardis stuff is good for bugs etc too ? not just tar and road grease/grime ?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> chemical resistant would be a good idea Clive. not sure if it's sold in smaller quantities than 5 litres though, and use it neat


Thanks Kev,

Will probably get some when we are at the meet at the end of February, I see AutoSmart are going to be there.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

might get some to try myself actually..


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Beaten to it above but I second white spirit. As well as being effective it's relatively inexpensive (e.g. £1.49 for 750ml at Homebase).

Tardis itself contains 30-60% White Spirit, 30-60% Xylene.
http://www.autosmart.co.uk/images/PDF Folder/Autosmart COSHH sheets/TARDIS - SDS10022 - GBR.pdf


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> might get some to try myself actually..


Kev,

Bring a litre empty bottle with you (or get one there) to the meet at the end of February, sure we can borrow a funnel, then have some of the 5 litres I'll probably get, and have some of the one I am 90% sure I'll get - I don't want anything from you for it mate.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Shredder said:


> Beaten to it above but I second white spirit. As well as being effective it's relatively inexpensive (e.g. £1.49 for 750ml at Homebase).
> 
> Tardis itself contains 30-60% White Spirit, 30-60% Xylene.
> http://www.autosmart.co.uk/images/PDF Folder/Autosmart COSHH sheets/TARDIS - SDS10022 - GBR.pdf


Interesting, that means nearly £10 (£9.93) for 5 litres of White Spirit, as opposed to £15 for Tardis, which overall shows Tardis is certainly not overpriced.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

GeeTeeEye said:


> I assume the Tardis stuff is good for bugs etc too ? not just tar and road grease/grime ?


I'd imagine if it can shift tar, it will eat the bugs for breakfast! It certainly should soften them enough that they'll fall away when you then PW rinse the car (and I'd only on the whole only use Tardis immediately before a wash anyway).

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Kev,
> 
> Bring a litre empty bottle with you (or get one there) to the meet at the end of February, sure we can borrow a funnel, then have some of the 5 litres I'll probably get, and have some of the one I am 90% sure I'll get - I don't want anything from you for it mate.
> 
> ...


if your sure, thanks Clive :thumb:


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Interesting, that means nearly £10 (£9.93) for 5 litres of White Spirit, as opposed to £15 for Tardis, which overall shows Tardis is certainly not overpriced.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Keep in mind that if you buy 5l of white spirit you naturally get it at a cheaper price per litre! 2l at Homebase is £2.99. So 5l prorated on that basis is £7.48. However Xylene is more expensive (never bought any but a quick net search indicates c. £13 for 5l), so that would contribute to the greater cost of Tardis.

In a scenario where the Tardis was composed at the low end of its ranges at 30% white spirit and 30% Xylene and the majority of the rest was solution then that indicates (30%*£7.48 + 30%*13 = £6.15). On the other hand in a "best value case scenario" if it was 30% white spirit and 60% more expensive Xylene (30%*£7.48 + 60%*13 = £10.05). If the mix was more toward white spirit and less toward Xylene, the figure would be lower than £10.05.

This suggests that at £15 Tardis could be c. 50% more expensive than the cost of the majority constituent chemicals listed on its MSDS.

(I have no opinion for or against Tardis, I'm just following the analysis you started through).


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If you look on e bay there are lots of smaller bottles of tardis although i assume they are just selling bits of THEIR 5l tubs at an inflated price. If you just want to test it though thats ok i guess. You wont get close with anything else though


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think though that you'd probably find that white spirit will evaporate much quicker than Tardis which means that the white spirit might not hang around long enough to soften the tar. 

Also it's best to wash first so that no dirt is rubbed into the paint when removing the tar by MF:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Shredder said:


> Keep in mind that if you buy 5l of white spirit you naturally get it at a cheaper price per litre! 2l at Homebase is £2.99. So 5l prorated on that basis is £7.48. However Xylene is more expensive (never bought any but a quick net search indicates c. £13 for 5l), so that would contribute to the greater cost of Tardis.
> 
> In a scenario where the Tardis was composed at the low end of its ranges at 30% white spirit and 30% Xylene and the majority of the rest was water then that indicates (30%*£7.48 + 30%*13 = £6.15). On the other hand in a "best value case scenario" if it was 30% white spirit and 60% more expensive Xylene (30%*£7.48 + 60%*13 = £10.05). If the mix was more toward white spirit and less toward Xylene, the figure would be lower than £10.05.
> 
> ...


Fair point and analytically you're spot on there!
In reality for the amount we're likely to use, it doesn't really matter, I just couldn't help starting the maths!
We're a funny compulsive lot! :lol:
Cheers,
Clive.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

wd40 , wont melt the tarmac under your car so badly and one of only a few products unike some tar removers that wont work on concrete etc.

but when i peruse questions like this i do ponder on the question because to me tar remover is tar remover.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Shredder. Will water mix with a solvent? 
I know for sure you can't dilute tardis.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> wd40 , wont melt the tarmac under your car so badly and one of only a few products unike some tar removers that wont work on concrete etc.
> 
> but when i peruse questions like this i do ponder on the question because to me tar remover is tar remover.


Interestingly, the Australian MSDS for WD-40 states that it is 45-50% White Spirit:

http://www.brennansexcavations.com.au/images/msds wd40 aerosol.pdf


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Shredder. Will water mix with a solvent?
> I know for sure you can't dilute tardis.


White spirit and xylene are essentially insoluble in water (I corrected my typo from water to solution, thanks for pointing that out).


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Whilst washing the gf's car at the weekend I noticed 100's of tar spots, and had been trying to get hold of some Tardis but it was not to hand. I remembered Beany Bot on here saying to use petrol so I though I would give it a go, it worked brilliantly. I put it on an old MF cloth and wiped it over the tar spots, waited 30secs then wiped again and the tar just wiped off, a couple of stubborn areas needed a gentle wipe with the MF but it was no hardship. I doubt it has the instant result of Tardis but at around £1.20 a liter it was cheap and easily available, albeit stolen from the lawnmower!!. I gather white sprirt is even better as it doesn't evapourate as quickly,I may try that next.


----------

